
Show HN: Grafátko – An interactive graph (algorithms) visualizer - xiaoxiae
https://github.com/xiaoxiae/Grafatko
======
xiaoxiae
Hello HN!

I just finished (re)writing an app for visualizing graphs and graph-related
algorithms (for a Uni course of mine) and thought it was interesting enough to
share here. I'd love to hear your feedback!

